# ProTrain Perfect 2 - Grafikbug



## Xedoiac (10. Juli 2018)

Guten Tag, 
ich habe hier ja schon geschrieben bezüglich neuen Laptop. Diesen habe ich auch gekauft, der steht jetzt hier und funktioniert top! Danke nochmal dafür. 
Heute habe ich mir dann noch im Saturn das Spiel ProTrain Perfect 2 Gold gekauft (Wollte das mal wieder spielen, habe damals den ersten Teil noch gespielt wo ich etwas jünger war). Ich weiß nicht in wie weit sich jemand mit diesem Spiel auskennt (vermutlich kaum einer), aber dennoch verusche ich hier mein Glück. 
In der Gold Edition sind nebem dem Hauptspiel noch 3 weitere Addons dabei, Halle-Saale Streckenpaket, Aufgabenpack 1 und Straßenbahn Großstadt. Die installation war eine reine Qual. Die installation ist 3 mal abgeschmiert und ich musste jedes mal von neu anfangen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach gut 1 Stunde hat er dann die Installation fertig gestellt. Aber jetzt kommt das Problem: 
Sobald man die Strecken Halle-Saale starten will, schmiert das Spiel ab. Bei der Straßenbahn Map, sind die Schienen Schwarz und die Straßenbahn selber. (Als würden die Texturen fehlen)

Hier mal so ein Beispiel:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe daraufhin das Spiel wieder deinstalliert und wieder von neu installiert. Jedoch bleibt das Problem bestehen. Kurz darauf bin ich zurück zu Saturn wegen Umtausch, geht aber nicht weil ja die Folie weg ist und die mir das nicht geglaubt haben, das es nicht geht (angeblich habe ein Mitarbeiter das mal Ausprobiert und bei ihm würde es klappen). 
Bei der Firma Halycon habe ich mich auch schon gemeldet, denen sei das Problem bekannt, und die haben mir daraufhin ein Lösungsweg gegeben, dieser Funktioniert aber nicht.  Das steht bei denen unter dem bereich FAQ: *Bei der Benutzung einer aktuellen Grafikkarte mit DX11 können u. U. bei falscher Grafikeinstellung schwarze Flächen dargestellt werden. 
*Wie denn falsche Grafikeinstellungen? Ich habe das Spiel auf max gestellt?! Das sollte die Graka ja packen. 

Das Hauptspiel selbst aber ist auch unspielbar aufgrund der massiven laggs. (5-15 Frames)

Gut das Spiel hat jetzt nur 10€ gekostet, ist jetzt nicht die Welt, aber Saturn sollte ja schon Spiele verkaufen die einwandfrei Funktionieren. 

Hatte jemand von euch das Problem geschweige denn überhaupt das Spiel? 

Eigentlich wollte ich einen dieser Trainz Foren schreiben, diese scheinen aber ausgestorben zu sein. 

Zu meinem Laptop:

Prozessor: Intel Core i5-7300HQ
Graka: GTX 1050 Ti - 4GB DDR5 
Arbeitsspeicher: 8 GB 

Gruß


----------



## Herbboy (10. Juli 2018)

Also, wenn die selber schreiben "falsche Grafikeinstellung", dann haben die wohl selber ein Problem, bei dem sie nicht genau wissen, was der Grund ist. Vermutlich ist das Spiel einfach nicht ganz so dolle programmiert.

Teste doch einfach mal mit nur mittleren Einstellungen, oder schalte bestimmte aus/ein, die man ändern kann, zB Antialiasing oder so.


Es kann auch sein, dass das Game mit Windows 10 nicht mehr zurechtkommt. Ebenso solltest du mal schauen, ob es neue Treiber vom Laptophersteller gibt für die GTX 1050 Ti, und auch mal bei Nvidia schauen, da aber drauf achten, dass du wohl die mobile Version hast. Wenn nix hilft, kann man wohl nichts machen, das Spiel ist halt was älter und nicht so gut supportet.


----------



## Xedoiac (10. Juli 2018)

Also  die Grafik habe ich schon eingestellt. Habe verschiedene Einstellungen probiert aber ändert nix. 

Treiber sind Neu. 

Also die Firma Halycon hat mir vorhin geschrieben das es Probleme dieser Art schon bekannt sind. 

Naja die konnten mir jetzt nicht wirklich helfen.


----------



## Herbboy (11. Juli 2018)

Xedoiac schrieb:


> Also  die Grafik habe ich schon eingestellt. Habe verschiedene Einstellungen probiert aber ändert nix.
> 
> Treiber sind Neu.
> 
> ...



Dann kannst du da wohl nix machen, außer ein alternatives Spiel zu suchen. Ist das Game eine "Mitfahr"-Simulation? Oder ist es eher ne Art Wirtschaftssimulation mit Bahn als Transportmittel?


----------



## Xedoiac (11. Juli 2018)

Ne das ist wie Train Sim 2016. Man sizt in Fürherhaus und fährt. Nur fand ich da die Strecken und alles andere realer, als beim jetzigen TS2016. Alternativen gibt es genug, aber keines ist so real gemacht wie das alte. Da sind alle Signalanlagen etc drinne, die es in der neuen Version nur bedingt gibt.


----------

